# Should I tell my therapist about my cutting?



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a therapy appointment for the first time in months on Saturday, and since the last time I saw this therapist I have begun cutting and self harming. This is all part of the epic downward spiral that is leading me back to therapy in the first place. Should I tell my therapist that I have been doing this? I know therapy can't truly work if you'r enot 100% honest, but i'm afraid of being admitted into some type of hospital or something. But one of the main reasons I'm going is to try to STOP this destructive act. Does anyone have any experience with this??


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a fear that most cutters have when they first tell their therapist about their cutting. But yes - you should tell them. They can't admit you unless you're in danger of hurting yourself to the point of suicide. They can't admit you for just cutting. I've been cutting the whole time I've been seeing my therapist, I readily admit it every single time it happens. I even admit that I might be cutting after the sessions. There's nothing he can do. Because it's not a suicide attempt.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I am about to come clean, but of course I am being admitted. 11 sanguine avenues just look so appealing...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just to be clear, Tenebrous - you are not being admitted for cutting. You are being admitted for mania, suicidal ideation & such, am I right?

Please don't be afraid to talk about your cutting, J.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Just to be clear, Tenebrous - you are not being admitted for cutting. You are being admitted for mania, suicidal ideation & such, am I right?
> 
> Please don't be afraid to talk about your cutting, J.


Yes, I am being obliged for heavy ideation and the highest of manias. Should I be completely honest, my dear?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

It is getting out of hand...yesterday in the middle of a conversation I just went to the bathroom and sliced my arm. Deepest cut yet and I can't seem to stop.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Tenebrous said:


> Yes, I am being obliged for heavy ideation and the highest of manias. Should I be completely honest, my dear?


Yes, always be honest. That is the only way we will get help. 



JGreenwood said:


> It is getting out of hand...yesterday in the middle of a conversation I just went to the bathroom and sliced my arm. Deepest cut yet and I can't seem to stop.


I think it's time that you tell your therapist before it gets further out of hand. Although - if you think your cuts are deep enough to threaten your life, then of course I say you should go to the hospital.

If you want to talk about why you did it, you can PM me if you want.


----------

